# Weird idea for twisted coil - What you think?



## Shako (16/9/14)

I have an idea and in my head it seems like it can work but not sure if it will and what the effects are going to be, Thinking of testing it out later.

My idea is to use a very low resistant kanthal wire with a high resistant kanthal wire and twist them together.
So using a 24g and a 32g. 

What will the effect be?
Any advise?


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

i suspect it may cause and uneven twist. firing on that may cause dark spots.just speculation but it it may jst overlap each other.
i could be wrong.


----------



## Shako (16/9/14)

Its going to be hard to make it perfect. Any ideas what the vape maybe like?


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

@Shako it may be worthwhile to do the experiment and give a report on your findings along with some pics and methods used to do the twist and so on.
i would certainly be interested in that findings


----------



## Riddle (16/9/14)

Give it a try and let us know with pictures and everything


----------



## Shako (16/9/14)

I am definitely going to do that.


----------



## TylerD (16/9/14)

It will be a lot like a clapton coil I would imagine.
Do it and let us know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (16/9/14)

I would suspect the lower resistance Kanthal would heat up faster than the higher one. You would get intensity of vapor production with the one and a longer heat throughput with the other. Could be very interesting indeed. Great cloud production plus flavor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (16/9/14)

It's been done before. Check coilporn on reddit. You'll find some crazy builds there.


----------



## Shako (16/9/14)

Yeah just saw the clapton coil . It looks amazing.
I was thinking of a different twist but the clapton coil is making more sense right now.


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/9/14)

@ET has done something similar I think. Lets see if he comes along and drops a coment.


----------



## ET (16/9/14)

Twist stuff tight together and it pretty much becomes one wire most of the time.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/9/14)

It'll look something like this I suppose


----------



## Al3x (16/9/14)

I tried a parallel coil with 26g and 28g and after a bit of tinkering got it to glow evenly, quite a good vape, dunno about twisting tho might just work out, only 1 way to know ..


----------



## Shako (16/9/14)

So my first attempted sucked. The vapor was nice but flavour virtually zero. hahaha
I made a big coil 13 wraps and it came to 1.ohm. So testing it for an hour and not a chance, worst build so far.

So i built a dual coil 7 wraps per coil and it came to 0.2ohm but now my batteries aren't charged so bus charging them and we will see.


----------



## shako786 (16/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shako786 (16/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shako (16/9/14)

Sorry sent the pics from my gmail via tapatalk. 

So i tried out the 0.2ohm dual coil and what the hell its like night and day. At 25w on my sx350 it is amazing. Vapor production and flavour. Think i am gonna keep this for a while at test it out properly.

oh and because of the gaps it wicks awesome almost like super sponge when you drop on the coil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (16/9/14)

nice looking coils. got to try one like that sometime.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

